
Show HN: DataInStructures, interactive analysis of data structures - JoshuaBlaine
https://joshuablaine.github.io/DataInStructures/
======
JoshuaBlaine
There's currently only info and animation on arrays, and I haven't even
pursued the nuanced differences of Static/Dynamic arrays, ring buffers, etc.
But I hope that, over time, I'll grow this into a comprehensive guide to the
fundamentals of all the common data structures, from hash maps and linked
lists to binary search trees and heaps. Let me know what I did and didn't do
well, and what you'd want to see next.

------
sh87
very cool stuff.. i can totally imagine sharing this with my sibling who's
trying to learn what data structures are and what they really do. I really
hope more data structures find their way into this interactive tutorial. Would
love to contribute if you're open to that idea.

~~~
JoshuaBlaine
If you want to contribute, fell free to throw a pull request my way on Github,
or even suggestions and links to good data structure info/guides would be
great. I'll likely populate the README with all the wiki pages and online
sources I've been using at some point myself.

------
mgberlin
Very cool, I like the in-line buttons that animate. It really reinforces what
the text is saying.

